# First time losing a ratty, my little Rudie



## ssssam0123 (Mar 7, 2012)

I had to put my little angel Rudie to sleep this Thursday. She had a pituitary adenoma but she crashed much earlier than I expected. Seeing her so sick and close to death Thursday completely broke my heart... I only had her for 1 and 1/2 years but she meant the world to me and I miss her so much already. We ate breakfast together (I could not bring myself to eat it this morning), watched the Walking Dead every Sunday, did schoolwork together (meaning she scurried across my laptop every few minutes pressing an assortment of buttons), snuggled, played, and were best friends. I am spending lots of time with her surviving sister, Monkey (seen gallantly shooting hoops and manning her favorite box with Rudie), and plan on adopting her new cage mates to make sure the rest of her life she is happy and healthy. Rest in peace Rudie, my sweet little angel.


----------



## phatdaddy (Feb 3, 2013)

no words can describe the loss of a furry ratty buddy, rest in peace.


----------



## 3 ratties (Apr 6, 2013)

Rest in peace sweet Rudie


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Poodlepalooza (Aug 9, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss. :-(


----------



## RosesRufflesandRats (Apr 25, 2013)

I'm so sorry for what you are going through. Rats have such short, bright little lives. :'(


----------



## DustyRat (Jul 9, 2012)

Sad news indeed. Great pictures btw.


----------



## PandaBruja (Feb 10, 2013)

Sleep well little Rudie. She was quite a beaut! Hugs and kisses to you and Monkey! <3


----------

